# What the best oil for my 1.8t



## rdias25 (Mar 12, 2009)

I was wonder whats the best oil out there for a 1.8t with a stage 3 kit on it. People are tell me to gowith a 5w30. Anyone recomend something for me? And what brand?


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (rdias25)*

Pentosin 5W-40 from WorldImpex.com - cheaper than Mobil 1 (considering NYS sales Tax) as long as you buy 2 or more 5qt containers. Mobil has some questionable (at last look) ability to meet certain portions of the API spec.


----------



## rdias25 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (dococ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dococ* »_Pentosin 5W-40 from WorldImpex.com - cheaper than Mobil 1 (considering NYS sales Tax) as long as you buy 2 or more 5qt containers. Mobil has some questionable (at last look) ability to meet certain portions of the API spec.

so should def go wit a 5w40 rather than a 5w30?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (dococ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dococ* »_Mobil has some questionable (at last look) ability to meet certain portions of the API spec.









I would personally run a 40wt oil in that motor. There are plenty of good ones to choose from. M1 0w40 is readily available. NAPA also carries Lubro Moly 5w40 these days for a good price. 
I'm not a big fan of ordering oil online due to shipping costs, but it also depends on what you can find locally.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (dococ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dococ* »_Mobil has some questionable (at last look) ability to meet certain portions of the API spec.

Interesting comment regarding Mobil and API spec. I haven't heard anything about that, do you have any links/info. you can post?
Also, regarding API specs, here is an interesting article. SM specs require maximum, not minimum, ZDDP levels to protect the cat. These are the antiwear additives the oil needs to protect the valvetrain etc.
















More readable pdfs:
Swepc says don't use SM part 1 
Swepco oil says don't us SM oils part 2 
_Modified by saaber2 at 11:02 AM 4-29-2009_


_Modified by saaber2 at 1:15 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Also, regarding API specs, here is an interesting article. SM specs require maximum, not minimum, ZDDP levels to protect the cat. These are the antiwear additives the oil needs to protect the valvetrain etc.

Looks like mostly an ad for a company selling a high ZDDP oil.


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (saaber2)*

Several months ago I saw (not sure if on vortex) but was an online article on oils and wear additives as well as full synthetics versus natural stocks - Valvoline had tested Mobil 1 to latest API specs and found in one test of many attributes that it did not meet the spec. Valvoline asked Mobil to comment and there was no reply after several months.
Not sure where this ended up...


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (dococ)*

Trying to figure out which API spec is as good as VW 502 is like trying to find a carburetor that works as well as FI. 
It's possible but completely backward and pointless.
Use Euro oil in your Euro car.


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (franz131)*

That's why I recommended Pentosin.


----------



## rdias25 (Mar 12, 2009)

so i should go wit 5w30 or 5w40?


----------



## chewypops (Aug 23, 2008)

this zddp oil that ye are talking about is know as low ash oil over here its used in 4wds and vans here. [diesel] its to stop blocking up of dpfs. a good oil for you to use is castrol maginatec 10w40. but seeing as you have good power i would run a 0w50 fully synth. it costs about 80 euros but its really worth the money.


----------



## rdias25 (Mar 12, 2009)

Any of you guys try Royal Purple in you cars?


----------



## Circus (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: (rdias25)*

I use royal purple 5w-30 for winter and going to use 5w-40 for summer.


----------



## rdias25 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: (Circus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Circus* »_I use royal purple 5w-30 for winter and going to use 5w-40 for summer.

this might be a dumb question but how does the car run? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (rdias25)*

I've been very happy with my Lubro-Moly 5W-40. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NU2VDUBS (Jul 30, 2007)

HAS ANYONE TRIED CASTROL EDGE 5W-30?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (NU2VDUBS)*

not 100% sure on this but I think there is no big difference between Syntec and Edge in performance other than Edge is a long service interval oil...I think Syntec is rated A3 and Edge is rated A5...might be wrong though
just found a link
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...77968 


_Modified by pturner67 at 1:00 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## mjgvw16v (Feb 27, 2004)

Also Total/Elf oils meet the specs


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (rdias25)*

Check out this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2237991


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (dococ)*

No complaints from all of my 1.8T & R32 customers that I have sold European Formula 5w-40 oil to
I actually run 20w-50 in my T61 24v VRT



_Modified by Tom Long at 6:23 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## 600KGolfGT (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: What the best oil for my 1.8t (rdias25)*

I run Motul 8100 X-Cess 5W-40 in both my 1.8Ts. Considered one of the best Group IV PAO synthetics in the world and is on VW's 502.00 specification list. Another excellent Group IV oil is Total Quartz 9000 5W-40 (Formerly Elf Excellium LDX/NF 5w-40 (also on the VW 502.00 list).
You can also use the Group IV synthetic motor oils in the newer VW 503.00 specification - like Mobil 1 0w-40 (European formula) or Castrol Syntec 0w-30 (Bottle must specifically say "Made In Germany"). These oils are available at the Auto Zone.
I wouldn't trust any of the hydrocracked (dino base oil) Group III "Synthetics" like Castol Syntec 5w40, Valvoline 5w40, or ANY of the 5w-30 motor oils. With the exception of the oils mentioned above, the majority of U.S. made synthetic oils are hydrocracked. AVOID these like the plague in a 1.8T - ESPECIALLY in a Stage-III modified motor!!!
And make sure you don't go beyond 5000 miles between each oil change.
Heed this advice, and your engine will have a long life.
Don't heed this advice, and you will be shelling out thousands for engine rebuilds/replacements...

_Modified by 600KGolfGT at 11:11 PM 5-17-2009_

_Modified by 600KGolfGT at 8:49 AM 5-18-2009_

_Modified by 600KGolfGT at 8:49 AM 5-18-2009_


_Modified by 600KGolfGT at 8:51 AM 5-18-2009_


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)




----------

